# Solenoids from Wish?



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm looking around at various sources for pneumatic parts and whatnot. Frightprops has a 4 port 5 way for $30 and change, Amazon has it for $39 and some. Wish has one for $7 plus $5.21 shipping. For that price I can get three and afford to replace them if they fail after a season.

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## ScarEric (5 mo ago)

Hey kurtkyre,

I usually find great deals on amazon & ebay I like amazons quick shipping (& return policy). haha

Amazon Links:
RIH Pneumatics Solenoid Valve 12V/24V/110V (Haven't tested the quality on these, but the price is good.)

Baomain 2 Space Pneumatic Solenoid Air Valve (Manifolds are garbage. Solenoid valves are good.) 2 solenoids and extra parts for $22.89 about 11 bucks each.

*General amazon search*

1/4" NPT 5 Way 2 Position Pneumatic Electric Solenoid Valve DC 12 V  Some good prices here. 


Hope this helps,
-ScarEric


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

ScarEric said:


> Hey kurtkyre,
> 
> I usually find great deals on amazon & ebay I like amazons quick shipping (& return policy). haha
> 
> ...


Hey ScarEric!
Thanks for the links! These are much more reasonable prices. I'm just scratching the surface of pneumatic animation. Not sure if I will have my first one ready this year or not. 

Happy Haunting!
Kurt


----------



## ScarEric (5 mo ago)

Not a problem, careful though pneumatics are addictive once you start! 

If you have any questions feel free to reach out!

-ScarEric


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

ScarEric said:


> Not a problem, careful though pneumatics are addictive once you start!
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to reach out!
> 
> -ScarEric





ScarEric said:


> Not a problem, careful though pneumatics are addictive once you start!
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to reach out!
> 
> -ScarEric











Too late.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Love working with this stuff too. Yeah I bought my pneumatic stuff from Ali Express, which is similar to Wish. Pretty good stuff, but sometimes it takes over a month to get stuff. One thing to be aware of when buying from over seas and even scamazon, much of the rest if the world uses BSP (British Standard Pipe) threads vs USA NPT (National Pipe Thread). 1/4" BSP is super close to 1/4" NPT and you can force them together, But other diameters are way different. So if you have US made cylinders then be aware of this. I have a machine shop so I make my own cylinders, which is waaay cheaper, but fittings and solenoid valves are easier to buy.


----------

